
Craigslist Now Charging for Service Ads - deckar01
https://diapmedia.com/craigslist-charging-more-fees/
======
deckar01
I had recently renewed a free service posting and was wondering why I had not
received any work. Craigslist didn't send me an email, they just took down my
post and waited for me to notice...

I think it will improve the quality of service listings dramatically. I
happily paid the $5 fee, but their lack of communication with registered users
is odd.

